# Update - Alicante



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I haven´t been online in a bit. Not much to update you all on. Callum is sick(again), with a fever. Plenty of bites iswell so i´m bringing him to the doctor today. If anyone and any advice on how to prevent bites etc etc I spray the house but the spray is so strong and I cant use it when Callum is in the house. 

Ive been home twice since i got here, for my moms birthday and stuff. Since i came back here after my second visit home, i´m a lot happier. My boyfriend has also returned for a few weeks so I have company. 

Tonight in our community garden there is a halloween party so i hope the neighbours will be a bit more welcoming. The poster says there will be a halloween party and bbq, however i´m not sure what i should contribute to the party? Should i bring some meat for the bbq or treats? I dont know what is expected as I havent spoke to the neighbours. 

Im hoping to start intercambios soon as i feel my spanish is not improving one bit! Such a pity really. I havent made any friends, I need to start putting myself out there. Joanna, if you see this can you tell me when the toddler groups are on in gran alacant? 

I got my first electricity bill which covered 4 weeks between aug and sept. It was around 45 I think, I believe this is normal? However, it is just me in the apartment with my son a lot of the time and i dont watch tv often or leave lights on etc etc I imagine through the winter it will be a lot more expensive. 

College is fine. I miss my home university and studying sociology as i dont have that option here. I dont work well unless i feel pressure and i am really not feeling it here. I would like to do some work experience or voluntary work in an office even just a couple of hours a week on one of my days off to improve my spanish. If anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated. 

If anyone has any questions let me know  Hope ye are all doing well, i´ll start to update more, hopefully with more exciting news next time lol.


----------



## amolina88 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Help with Spanish*

Hi :yo:

I have found the free Spanish learning site spanishdict point com to be the best for improving my Spanish, and I have tried learning by having a private teacher too, which did not help me nowhere near as much as this free site, so I recommend it to all.  :yo:


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Hi Glad to see that you are happier and the party tonight sounds like fun
once your Spanish improves that will make it even easier im sure

C


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Leanne

As I said in the other thread I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are getting on.

Sorry to hear that Callum is sick again. 

The situation with the insect bites should soon improve. October is always one of the worst months. Meanwhile, I recommend you get ‘Alergical Crema’ – it is very good to put on if you have been bitten. It reduces the itching and helps to stop a bad reaction. Before buying however I suggest you check with the pharmacist if it is ok for a young child. If it is not then ask him/her if there is something similar for young children.


----------



## Mrs R (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Leanne, 
I'm happy to help you with your Spanish once I'm there!! Not long now for the move. You can also help me with my english as I dont want to forget it. Hope you enjoy the Halloween party and hope Callum feels better soon.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Leanne,

Good to hear from you - sounds like things are mostly going well  Hope the little man gets better soon and you enjoyed the party!

xx


----------

